# Encore rifle accuracy improvements for long range work.



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Been tinkering in the shop the last few days and I feel confident I maybe knocking on the door to finality on this project.

Drawings/concept were right on the money for the metal working so far. And that made me feel pretty good as I really hated the thought of scrapping a receiver...








[/IMG]

The next part is figuring a proper mount for the free float bar and gun on the rest. There is no true Picatinny rail for the Encore off the shelf. So I am having a rail custom made for my barrel. I expect to get this sometime this week. Need the Picatinny as I am mounting a Nightforce on the gun this year using their Uni-mount system. 







[/IMG]

But I am pretty happy so far with the tripod set-up that required a tad bit of work as well.








[/IMG]

I had been using the truck as a shooting platform now and then. Discovered this year it is illegal to use the truck bed as a steady point when shooting, so I came up with this modified rig to shoot in both the standing and sitting positions from a pic I saw on the net. 








[/IMG]

I did not shoot off it today behind the house, but did put the crosshair on some woodchuck sized clumps of dirt about 400 yards away and it held nice even in the stiff breeze.

With some weight on it and a little practice when everything is just right. 

I think the Dike Devils are going to be in trouble


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

and that set up would work out west for PDs!! I am just waitng for the 60-70 degree days to get here next month and start sniping at chucks. Been loading 22-250s and 243s by the tub fulls.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Huntsman27 said:


> and that set up would work out west for PDs!! I am just waitng for the 60-70 degree days to get here next month and start sniping at chucks. Been loading 22-250s and 243s by the tub fulls.


swelling up waiting for the warm weather....

This is an old Kodak Tripod that will work just fine for standing or sitting from a chair Huntsman.

I made a different adaptor for the varmint rest so I can mount a nice thick board under it for an arm rest similiar to being on the range.

A tad heavier than I would like, but it should work.

There is a lot of chuckin ammo laying around my house as well.:evil:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

wont be long now. Looking to start working them over.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Chuckin tripod and Encore free float project.

Finished up Two projects tonight and am ready for some warm weather, chucks and the smell of burnt powder....









[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Pretty happy with the way things turned out so far, and as soon as the new scopes gets here we will be ready for some long range sight in work
Even the pistols may get a chance at drawing some chuck blood this year as the rest works great for them to. Can even stand up in a modified weaver stance and hold em nice and still C'MON warm weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







[/IMG]


----------

